# Not feeling great - d/regging symptoms



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Ruth

Wondering if you can help..

I have been d/regging since 26th Dec (Day 21)- 7 days so far... ive started to get killer headaches, feel  very pms and emotional. Im sniffing burserlin(spelling?)

Are these symptoms normal? 

How long does it usually take for AF to arrrive?

Thanks for all your advice, Deborah


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

All sounds very normal! Firstly, do take some paracetamol to ease the headaches if you haven't already. It's find to take throughout treatment. Secondly, I would think af won't be far off as it normally between 7 and 10 days after starting down regging, though can be slightly later on occasions.

Ruth


----------



## michele paton (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Ruth 
Like you i am also d/regging. I started on the 17th December and I am due back at the hospital on the 3rd January. The symptoms you are describing are exactly the same as I am feeling. In fact I have got a really bad headache right now and I will be going for a rest soon. I have also been very tearful but i just keep telling myself it will be worth it in the end.Hope you feel better soon.
Love
Michele


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Deb & Michelle , 

Snap,  glad to read your posts I was looking to see if there was anything about down regging.  I started D/R on 27 Dec and have headaches, feel very pms.    Hope we all  feel better soon 

Luv Heather x


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Ruth thanks for the info... pleased to know what Im experiencing is normal...

Heather and Michele - best of luck for your cycles - hope we all feel better soon, Deborahx


----------



## flamenca (Nov 15, 2004)

hiya deb,michelle & heather

i'm so glad you asked this question, because i have been feeling exactly the same, i have ben getting the worst headaches i've ever had!  i've been d/r since 2oth dec.
i've also been very very tearful, but because i suffer with depression i just put it down to that!
glad i'm not the only one!! 

good luck to you all  

xxflamencaxx


----------

